# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Ellen & Rosemond stop by for some VC and Perrier!

## JEK

Rosemond and I reminisce about past Carnavals and he samples my VC frog :)

----------


## amyb

Cool.I love the shot of Rosemond gazing at your camera shrine.
I also like him playing leapfrog by the pool.

Cheers and safe travels Ellen and Rosemond.

----------


## GramChop

How fun!  The smiles tell so much!  Hugs all around.

----------


## Earl

E&R are having the best roadtrip ever!!!

----------


## JEK

Rosie and I were trying to remember the last year we marched together in Carnaval -- it was 2006!

----------


## amyb

I did prefer the orange feathers

----------


## JEK

That was 2009 - the best year!

----------


## amyb

Stunning plumage, iDancer!

----------


## rodndonna

> That was 2009 - the best year!



Have to say. It's pretty hard to look tough wearing orange feathers but somehow you pulled it off. Great picture.

----------


## rodndonna

> Rosemond and I reminisce about past Carnavals and he samples my VC frog :)



Have a great trip. I guess this means we aren't seeing E & R this week. L'Entracte closed Sunday. No E&R. What's next? No bread and cheese?

----------


## elgreaux

Hi Rod and Donna, yep, looks like we'll miss you this trip, but have a great time... ships passing in the night as we are in Philadelphia this weekend!

Although many things are closed during your trip, many are still open, and you should be able to enjoy a few island events such at the Fete in Corossol on Monday, August 25 and the lovely closing of the season buffet at Maya's (stop by Maya's To Go to get exact date, probably Friday or Saturday night the 29th or 30th).

Have fun!

----------


## cec1

Maya's closing night dinner is Thursday -- early this year.

----------


## jbm595

Elgreaux, please tell me more about the closing of the season buffet at Maya's?  Do I want that rather than a regular dinner there during my stay?  I am here until 9.1!  Thanks for bringing up.

----------


## elgreaux

> Elgreaux, please tell me more about the closing of the season buffet at Maya's?  Do I want that rather than a regular dinner there during my stay?  I am here until 9.1!  Thanks for bringing up.




Oops sorry I didn't respond in time, we have been on a big road trip for the past two weeks... I hope you made it to Maya's for dinner or the buffet!

----------

